# Hello From North Carolina



## Ross (Mar 13, 2015)

My wife, Carla and I are hoping to be proud owners of a 2003 Outback 23FBS.

We currently have a custom built teardrop camper, that I built last year and we are now wanting a major up grade in size and comfort. We also camp with our 3 dogs and are on the road for 2 plus weeks, few times a year. Saw the Outback 23FBS and fell in love.

We have camped as far north as Mystic Seaport, CT....to as far south as Sugarloaf Key, Key West, FL. and everywhere in between. Never really camped any further west than Eufaula, AL....but hope to in the very near future.

Ross


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new (to you) Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

WELCOME to the forum!


----------



## Ross (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you for the welcomes.


----------

